

Apple captured two thirds of available mobile phone profits in Q2 - raganesh
http://www.asymco.com/2011/07/29/apple-captured-two-thirds-of-available-mobile-phone-profits-in-q2/

======
AllenKids
My take on the graph:

1\. Apple's margin on iPhone is uniquely high.

2\. Despite Samsung and HTC's surge in smartphone unit shipment. Their margins
on Android phones have been squeezed so much their share of profits only grows
modestly. My guess is the cut-throat price war and the push for specs really
affected the bottom-lines.

3\. Can MMI be saved? Seriously this company is so spectacularly inefficient
quarter after quarter. Android phones only serve to keep it from dying and the
Xoom is a flop. Any other Deus Ex Machina? Should we begin to expect another
patent bundle bidding war a la Nortel incident?

~~~
dmbass
On point 2, they also release at least 4 new phones every month to "stay
competitive (with each other)". That can't be cheap.

------
panacea
I have to nit-pick the word 'available' in the title.

Seems to me that Apple is generating extra profit, rather than capturing
profit from a fixed 'pool'.

(And wow. These graphs debunk the market-share article from the other day
fairly convincingly.)

------
saturdaysaint
It's pretty amazing that this comes at the end of an extended product cycle -
the iPhone 4's been out for well over a year. Remember also that many
characterized the launch of this product cycle as a minor debacle - the
product leaked, Apple sued journalists, antenna gate, etc. If Apple's sitting
on another compelling product (let alone a low cost unsubsidized iPhone), you
have to wonder if some of their competition will survive 2012.

------
dave1010uk
Asymco's "Rawr chart" is very interesting:
<http://www.asymco.com/2011/05/18/the-rawr-chart/>

It shows market share and profit per device, giving total profit as the area
in the chart. You can clearly see how Apple makes the most profit per device
($280) but has a relatively small market share whereas Nokia only makes $10
per device but has a huge market share.

------
Uchikoma
My take: More or less constant (RIM, Samsung, HTC) but Nokias profits
transfered to Apple, LG and Sony giving up.

